# Restaurants



## barry (Apr 14, 2009)

I have done all of my wine drinking so far at home. I have been wanting, when we go out for a meal, to buy a glass of wine with my meal, but I don't know the proper etiquitte. 

Are you supposed to order the wine as your beverage, or along with your normal beverage (soda, coffee, water)? At what point during the meal? At the beginning?

Any advice on this topic would be helpful!!

Barry


----------



## St Allie (Apr 14, 2009)

Depends on the restaurant and how much you drink !

Usually the waiter will enquire as to your beverage requirements, offer you the wine menu when you are first seated, top up your waterglass, then return with the food menu .. having given you enough time to choose a wine if you wish to do so. Most winelists have wines priced by the glass and bottle.

The waiter will bring you your wine/drink before taking your meal order. 

If you purchase a bottle of wine..
Champagnes are bucketed and not placed on the table, you will also need to indicate the number of glasses required as flute glasses are not usually on the table as standard tableware. Bottles will be opened by the waiter at the table, he will offer the bottle for your approval before opening, you check it's the year and brand you have ordered and he opens it. A small amount poured into your glass to taste, at this stage you check it's not corked, ( most aren't these days with twist tops) colour's good, it's clear and if you approve, the waiter then tops up the glasses for people at the table drinking that wine. The waiter will periodically refill/top up glasses for you and your party as the meal progresses.

If in doubt, a good waiter will prompt you, good service is their livelihood 

Allie


----------



## Tom (Apr 14, 2009)

St Allie is right on! There are no set rules as when to drink wine. Some want a different wine when eating. Treat it as a beer you have one before, during and after you eat.. (or more LOL )


----------



## Sacalait (Apr 14, 2009)

If you'd prefer bringing a bottle of your own creation (some restaurants allow this) you will usually be charged a corkage fee for the privilege. If you don't know too much about commercial wines this may be the route to go and this will give you a chance to shine with your own creation.


----------



## Tom (Apr 14, 2009)

When we go out for dinner we prefer a BYOB - BYOW place. These places usually don't have a licence to sell alcohol. = no corking fee. Better yet thats where you can pick up EMPTY's


----------



## smurfe (Apr 14, 2009)

I normally order my wine to compliment my meal. Normally have a glass before the meal arrives and then another with the meal. If I need another beverage, the water is it. I then normally have coffee at the end of the meal with dessert.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 14, 2009)

I dont drink wine when Im out, Im a Jack and coke man when I leave the house! ::


----------



## Sacalait (Apr 14, 2009)

Wade E said:


> I dont drink wine when Im out, Im a Jack and coke man when I leave the house! ::[/QUO
> 
> That's basically what I do as well unless it's a different sort of setting, like a cruise.


----------



## St Allie (Apr 14, 2009)

I tend to buy a nice bottle of red to share, at the higher end of the range if I'm out for a meal.. A good Pinot Noir or Merlot. No point in pairing a fabulous meal with something mediocre...

Just to be a complete snob..


----------



## Boozehag (Apr 15, 2009)

Oh Im with you no that too Allie, I prefer a nice red with a meal and then cocktails after!!! Or before of course!

After Ive mastered the wine making im on to liquiers and spirits!


----------



## Tom (Apr 18, 2009)

Has anyone asked the owner of a resturant to save the empty wine bottles


----------



## Sacalait (Apr 18, 2009)

I've gathered bottles from restaurants in the past but now I'm running out of room to store them. Besides I've been using the flip top beer bottles of late anyway.


----------



## Tom (Apr 18, 2009)

There is only ONE thing you need to do 
MAKE MORE WINE !


----------



## Sacalait (Apr 18, 2009)

*Soon,very soon.*


----------



## arcticsid (Apr 18, 2009)

I was just bragging about some people I know own a liquor store and sponsored a wine tasting, I asked first and got 17 cases of empties, some pretty bottles too. My late buddy worked at a restaurant that sold alot of wine and he was able to get all their empties, like 2 or 3 cases a day. Call any restaurant that sells alot of wine, play the "green" card on them and I will bet most will save them for you, unless you want to spend, what? $1.00/us a piece for a new one. Be sure you pick them up as promised. I used to save veg scraps for the local chicken raising guy and sometimes they'd sit on the back porch for a day or so. NOT GOOD.

Troy


----------



## smurfe (Apr 18, 2009)

I used to get them from a local restaurant but it closed. Never went back to another. I tried at a local Olive Garden because I wanted some of the bottles their House Wine came in. They said they would save them but they never did. Too many managers to remember saving for me.


----------



## PinkDrink (Apr 25, 2009)

I have to agree with smurfe when ordering wine with dinner....unless my husband is driving home 
As for the bottles from restaurants, we have more luck with catered parties ie. banks, mortgage companies all types


----------



## heavydrinker (Sep 11, 2009)

Some people tend to use or order wine together with the main course especially if its a lamb or a steak ....


----------



## mark467s (Oct 21, 2009)

Every hotel or restaurant are having there own rules.Ifyou are going out for dinner first the waiter will offer you wine,then after that you should give the dinner menu.everthing shoul be very systematic.


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Oct 21, 2009)

I think we need to add most top end restaurant will allow you to bring you own wine and charge you a cork fee. I take wine with me and buy wine from them and we compare.


----------



## Midwest Vintner (Oct 21, 2009)

i drink wine at nice restaurants and beer for a more casual meal. it also depends on my mood. i will drink mixed drinks sometimes too. i ain't scared of no alcohol! nor ashamed to drink whatever i please, including long beach teas, white russians and the occasional irish car bomb! lol


----------



## St Allie (Oct 21, 2009)

Is a long beach tea the same as a long island ice tea?

Allie


----------

